# what tool to make these?



## LSCG (Nov 16, 2015)

quick question for y'all, what tool would make the little wooden donuts that are on the backs of these grips? a hole saw?


http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/image_zpshr24rgqo.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/image_zpszxnwtdjk.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2015)

Hole saw if the OD is right for one you can buy. Looks big for a plug cutter but they probably have plug cutters that big if you don't need the centering hole. High quality plug cutters will give you better quality as well than a construction grade hole saw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 16, 2015)

A lathe and a bandsaw would make them if you couldn't find a hole saw or plug cutter with the correct inside diameter

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 16, 2015)

Looks like they could be done with a forstner bit as well.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2015)

It's the donuts he needs not the holes I think? But yes forstner definitley best for holes.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 16, 2015)

Gotcha - I think you are correct. Just looked like the holes on my phone.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2015)

Damn phones. Hey did you get the pics of me on the nude beach on your phone yet? I look really small on a phone . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 16, 2015)

How big are the wooden inserts? If they are a standard size just buy a dowel that size and cut slices with a band saw or hand saw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2015)

Unless that centering hole is necessary .... but if not that would be hands down the best way. Cradle jig and fence side indexing would be super fast and accurate.


----------



## LSCG (Nov 16, 2015)

thanks Y'all! I really want to start making S&W grips and was just wondering what I should use to make these.


----------



## LSCG (Nov 16, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> How big are the wooden inserts? If they are a standard size just buy a dowel that size and cut slices with a band saw or hand saw.



i'm not sure, i'd have to measure my 629 but that's a good idea!


----------

